# Charles Daly



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am looking for a new shotgun and i ran accross one of these. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

My dad has one and its OK but if you want to get a nice shotgun for that amount of money look into an Escort from Legacy Sports (the same place that brought on howa rifles). I have the new PS Mag semi 3 1/2" with a 28" chrome barrel and it is Sweet!!! Shoots just like a Benneli.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

For an economy gun, I've heard both good and bad about them. I've also heard quite often that any type of factory repair takes forever, i.e. 6-months or so.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

For the repairs i have backup guns but i dont have any 3.5...Iv just been wanting to get a decent gun that doesnt cost so much. I dont really ahve the money to spend.


----------



## jpsflock (Mar 2, 2006)

I have one of this guns and my dad has two 3.5 and a 3 inch. Can't really complan about anything . They've always worked just fine for me. As far as repairs its does take a little while to get them back , but they will pick them up and repair for nothing if you have your gun waranty regeistered with them. If you call them and need parts for some thing that you can fixs they will get it to you in a couple of days.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

kk Thanks alot


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have a SxS Charles Daley and have no complaints.


----------

